# Cooling Disaster



## williamtii (Jan 25, 2012)

I figured I would start a new thread on this as it doesn't really relate to the first thread.

Background can be seen here:

http://www.gtoforum.com/f50/new-here-36268/

I do believe it is Dexcool mixed with Green as "Fasterfiero" suggested. It does dissolve in hot water when agitated so I am hoping it can be flushed.

Anyway, on to the pics!


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

The corrosion and water line tells me that this engine sat a LONG time with old coolant in it.....it was neglected. I saw a similar scenario (but not as bad as this) on my buddy's '67 GTO that he parked and walked away from.....for 20 years. His needed a new timing cover and a reseal, but runs great. It looks like the timing chain is kind of loose, too.................


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

That thing is plum full of gunk. If it were mine, I'd pull the motor, remove the carb, intake, heads, cam, crank, rods and pistons, then have the block, heads and intake hot tanked to be cleaned. Then reinstall everything renewing things like bearings (including cam bearings), rings, timing chain and gears, oil pump and pick up screen, etc.


----------



## blackplate65 (May 10, 2011)

^those guys are rite u will have nothing but problems unless u prety much do a rebuild on it that cooling system is in baaad shape


----------



## 1970 Lemans (Jul 25, 2009)

Here is a quick consumer complaint link in relation to dexcool. I read some of it and sounds like you might be able to flush it out but ... seems like the problem has been around for quite a long time.

Consumer complaints about DexCool in GM Engines


----------



## fasterfiero (Sep 6, 2011)

It may sound like a lot of work to pull the engine, tear it down and have it hot tanked but........ I think no matter how well you clean that out, you are going to be chasing your tail...... heater core clogging..... radiator clogging... rinse lather drive repeat........I guess you could try one of the flush kits but...... still sounds like a pain in the butt


----------



## williamtii (Jan 25, 2012)

I figure Ill go the flush route first just to see if it will go. Worst case scenario is I waste 20 bucks on gaskets.

The car is in good shape otherwise, the entire ignition system is looks new, new Alt, power steering, rad etc. The bay has been painted as well as the engine (cheap and quick).

The last unknown motor I tried rebuilding ended up having a warped head and a cracked block. Too bad I sourced ALL the parts beforehand. I ended up getting a used motor for $300 and I still have all the rebuild parts for when the time comes.

The game plan for now is isolate the heater core (I'll just assume its compromised) and Flush the living hell out it. Then in goes a new timing cover, Waterpump, Radiator, Thermostat, Gaskets etc. 

Hopefully then I can see if it fires. Hopefully it will only be a $350 ish setback and I'm back in the game.

I'm thinking of yanking the intake manifold as well, it could probably use a good cleaning and some fresh gaskets.

Still looking for a timing cover if anyone has one.


----------



## fasterfiero (Sep 6, 2011)

Hopefully that does the trick for you. You may be able to find a good used timing cover at 
Car-Part.com--Used Auto Parts Market (pretty cool site). Good luck & give us an update.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Since you already hace the timing cover off, and I gotta agree with Jeff about the timing chain being loose looking, ypu might consider changing it also.....Eric :cheers


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Yeah...my "eye" tells me it has about an inch of deflection/slop. Also, looking at the crud (aluminum oxidation?) that is on the fuel pump eccentric and lower timing gear, I would pull the pan at least and clean it out. If it were me, and my engine, it would be coming apart to get tanked, period. More work now, but a _much_ better end product.


----------



## blackplate65 (May 10, 2011)

saw one on flint mi cl w/water pump looked real clean for $75 may be he will ship 810-287-8620


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

THose are nasty pics, I'm thinking someone stop leaked the hell out of the motor. I wonder if you could Muriatic acid the motor dilluted with water to clean it out, unfortunatelly, there is no water filter to just keep cleaning out. If it's that gooped up, the PO probably overheated the motor a few times, so a rebuild/new motor is probably in order, instead of throwing good money after bad. That motor is done.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I gotta agree with JET...if you have the budget or know how.....something is very wrong there.....Eric


----------



## williamtii (Jan 25, 2012)

Ya I think I'll do the timing set since I'm in there. Money is the issue on going the whole 9 yards with this. I did after all just get it so it will be a while until the savings can take on a whole motor. I've got about a thousand total that I can blow and I know this isn't the only issue. There's still brakes, tires, Conv. top etc.

I'm pretty surprised at the support for this motor, someone told me American cars were easy and cheap! The only junkyard timing covers I have found so far are more expensive than a new one! And why no tail lights? GTO tails are no problem but no love for the LeMans. Strange I say!


----------



## williamtii (Jan 25, 2012)

Thanks for the tip blackplate! No response but we'll see


----------



## williamtii (Jan 25, 2012)

Well boys looks like you will get what you want. Both headgaskets are blown so rebuild it is! Number #3 is ZERO! #5 is at 30 and #6 is at 20 PSI.

Anyone know a Good rebuilder in Southwest Connecticut?


----------

